# Large Corner vivarium for sale



## kerrma01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a large corner vivarium for sale on ebay it is item no 150377255312 or just search for corner vivarium

Matt


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Would have more luck putting this in the classifieds section.


----------

